# أرجو مساعدتي هل مستقبل الهندسة البحرية ممتاز ولا....؟؟؟



## محمد قوقندي (28 فبراير 2010)

إخواني الأعضاء أبغى المشورة منكم أخي يبغى يدرس هندسة بحرية في مصر وأنا من الناس اللي معترضين على سفره لأني أشوف مستقبل الهندسة البحرية غامض والشركات محدودة أنا أشوفها وخاصة إنها محكورة على البحر أو الميناء ولا كيف تشوفو التخصص مع العلم أنا متخرج من الهندسة الصناعية ونصحته في التخصص بس يقولوا في مصر هذا الموجود


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2010)

يغلق الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 مارس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186783.html


----------

